# Topic: How Many Kindle Board Author Books Have You Read Lately?



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I want to bring something to this corner that I can contribute to because frankly all of the other threads just lose me lol  

Summer is flustering with new titles from biggies and indies alike. I try to read a couple of indie author books a month among the books my friends keep pushing my way.
What was the last indie kindle you've read and what did you think about it? Strengths, and weaknesses, favorite characters, and why, etc.

Right now I'm reading REINING IN by Dawn Judd.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

I've read two in the past week and found them both pretty good.  I love the raw indie style of most Kindleboards books.  One of yours is on my list too Ronnell. 

Recomend me a good Kindleboards Author book to read.   


I'm Recomending a fantasy     Erich's Plea by Tracey Alley (book one of the witchcraft wars)

My review of it can be found on Amazon.com


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Once I finish 'One Second After' by William R. Forstchen, I'll be reading 'DATING MY VIBRATOR (and other true fiction)' by Suzanne Tyrpak  (just saying the title makes me giggle  ).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I just finished rereading "Never Love a Stranger" by Ellen Fisher and before that I read "Twiller" by one of the Davids....


Spoiler



Derrico, I know.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

That last one I read was Trapped







by Jack Kilborn.... Before that was A Scattered Life







by Karen McQuestion


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

I just finished Edward Patterson's, _Surviving an American Gulag_. Before that is was Joe Mitchel's _Shard Mountain_, which I rated as 5 stars on Amazon. I've got a few more KB authors lined up. I think the last non-indie author I read was Charlie Huston and that was a couple of months ago.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I just finished _Drummer Boy_, by Scott Nicholson. I haven't posted a review yet, but it'll be 5 stars. Very good book. Creepy ghost story.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Read McAfee's 33 AD and am currently reading Nicholson's Drummer Boy. Both superb!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooh.  I just realised I can't remember the last time I read a book that wasn't by a Kindleboards Author.  Also can't remember the last book I didn't enjoy.  Slush pile?  Pfft.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm reading 33 AD by David McAfee, and Deed to Death by DB Henson. 

Both are very good.

Before that I read Powerless by Jason Letts, which I enjoyed.  And Portal by Imogen Rose was good too.  And Vicki Tyley's Thin Blood.

Ah, so many good KB authors!  I've got a TON in my TBR pile.  Can't wait to get to them.

Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm at the point where I almost exclusively read fellow authors here now. J.M. Pierce, Victorine, David, Dawn, and there are several others on my list to work through, but I wouldn't want to spoil the surprise for them. So far all the books have been good!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

None that I know of, though it's possible something I've downloaded and read from Amazon was by one of them -- but I have not consciously done so. (Not that I've purposely avoided any, I just haven't purposely looked for any, either.  )


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just finished R.J. Keller's "Waiting for Spring" and just this morning read the first chapter of  Karen McQuestion's "A Scattered Life."


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Of the last 20 books I've read, 11 have been by Kindleboards authors. One of the KB author's books was so-so the rest were good or very good.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

NogDog said:


> None that I know of, though it's possible something I've downloaded and read from Amazon was by one of them -- but I have not consciously done so. (Not that I've purposely avoided any, I just haven't purposely looked for any, either.  )


As a Zelazny fan, you might check out Joe Mitchell's book, _Shard Mountain_. I found it to be one of the best books I've read all year.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I've read "33 AD" by David, and "Life... With No Breaks" by Nick.  Both are very good.  I plan to read more from fellow KB authors.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> As a Zelazny fan, you might check out Joe Mitchell's book, _Shard Mountain_. I found it to be one of the best books I've read all year.


Thanks, I'll download a sample, then let it sit a bit so I forget why I downloaded it, and then won't try to compare it to the master.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Just finished Victorine Lieske's _Not What She Seems_, started Scott Nicholson's _The Skull Ring _, and after that, it will be one of Maureen Miller's, but can't decide which. (Yep, Vicki, the review is coming soon!)

The only books I won't publicly review are the ones I disliked so intensely that I couldn't even finish them. I can always find something constructive to say, though sometimes it's a challenge.

I know how much most authors appreciate feedback, even if it isn't entirely positive, and I personally _love _to hear about typos, because each one you spot is one the next reader won't have to see!

--Maria


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome! This board was the launching pad of many future careers and even a few current success stories so it's good to see so much support for the books. I've yet to read one here that wasn't 'hookingly' good! Yes I invented a word to make my point. Sue me. Don't really, please, that fatal hit-and-run already cleaned me out  so many kittens...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm finally reading 33 A.D.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Too many to list, and I'd feel bad if I tried, then missed someone. But I will say that the majority of the books I've downloaded onto Tessie have been KB authors.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

rjkeller said:


> Too many to list, and I'd feel bad if I tried, then missed someone. But I will say that the majority of the books I've downloaded onto Tessie have been KB authors.


"Tessie"...I didn't realize people named their Kindles!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

meromana said:


> "Tessie"...I didn't realize people named their Kindles!


Bite your tongue.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

meromana said:


> "Tessie"...I didn't realize people named their Kindles!


I know there is at least one thread somewhere around here about it. (I am one who does not name inanimate objects, whether my Kindle, car, or anything else.  )


----------



## RyanMWilliams (May 28, 2010)

I've downloaded several samples, lots of good things to try. Too many! I've also got a ton of other books to read. At the moment I'm actually reading _Dune: House Harkonnen_, but after I finish this trilogy I think I'll take a break for a while from Dune to read some other books.


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

The last book I read was the Synthesis by Jason Letts and it was right up my alley. Next up on the TBR list is 33 A.D. by David McAfee, Portal by Imogen Rose, and Cameo the Assassin by Dawn McCullough. I'm currently working on a new book so I'm trying to limit my reading. It always seems that I get into a good book and then I do nothing but read that book until its finished!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Awww, Scarlet, I can't tell you how happy it makes me that you're REreading one of my books.  Thanks!

I've sort of been on a Nancy Drew binge lately *blushes*, but I'm waiting for Vicki Tyley's next book with bated breath.  Also, I'd forgotten I wanted to read Deed to Death.  So glad it was mentioned here.  Off I go to buy it!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

meromana said:


> Just finished Victorine Lieske's _Not What She Seems_, started Scott Nicholson's _The Skull Ring _, and after that, it will be one of Maureen Miller's, but can't decide which. (Yep, Vicki, the review is coming soon!)


Squeeeeee! Thanks!!

Vicki


----------



## JL Bryan (Aug 10, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm at the point where I almost exclusively read fellow authors here now. J.M. Pierce, Victorine, David, Dawn, and there are several others on my list to work through, but I wouldn't want to spoil the surprise for them. So far all the books have been good!


I'm getting there, too. I've found my luck is just as good as trying random books at the bookstore, plus it's usually $3 or less per book. Maybe I'm just cheap! Nah, I really enjoy reading and supporting indie authors. I've discovered so many great authors on Kindleboards, and I've only been here a few weeks.

Jeff


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

In the last couple months I have read and enjoyed:

_Escaping Celia_ - T. C. Beacham
_Thin Blood-_ Vicki Tyley
_Lonely is the Soldier_- Jeff Hepple
_Dirty Martini _- J.A. Konrath
_The Bum Magnet_ - K. L. Brady

N


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

I've just got A Dance of Cloaks by David Dalglish (Half Orc)


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I just finished 33 A.D. by David McAfee, and now I'm reading The Invasion by William Meikle. I've also read Scott Nicholson's The Skull Ring.



edit: oops, forgot that I'd also read Rottweiler Rescue by Ellen O'Connell.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's my Listmania list. Most of these authors are on Kindle Boards.

http://www.amazon.com/Favorite-books-I-ve-read-on-my-Kindle/lm/R28P9G0HSPJUAE/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full

JimC


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> Once I finish 'One Second After' by William R. Forstchen, I'll be reading 'DATING MY VIBRATOR (and other true fiction)' by Suzanne Tyrpak (just saying the title makes me giggle  ).


*One Secone After* is a great read. Can't say I've heard of and after hearing of it, considered to read your second choice.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

"How Many Kindle Board Author Books Have You Read Lately?"

None, but to put it into perspective I hadn't read anything for the past three months, and I've only finished _Storm Front_ since then (currently reading _Bite Me_).

"What was the last indie kindle you've read and what did you think about it? Strengths, and weaknesses, favorite characters, and why, etc."

I would say but it didn't go over well the first time, so I'll just say that it didn't suit my tastes, and leave it at that.

On the whole I haven't tried many Kindle Board authors but of the ones that I have Al Past stands out, not just among the indies, but among everything that I've read. I would try to explain why but that's beyond my ability, suffice it to say that he has a knack for making me smile.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I have been reading a few KB authors this summer:
I recently read 33AD by David McAfee and The Invasion by William Meikle.
I am currently reading The Fall by Robert Duperre.
I have The Sword and the Dragon by M. R. Mathias and Falling Star by Philip Chen waiting to read next.

So far the majority of what I have read from KB authors has been very good, and I like supporting the authors who are trying to get their name out there.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Before I got side-tracked by a box full of DTB's [literally] that my nieces bought for my birthday I had read some great Indie fiction.
David Dalglish's Half-Orc series is fantastic, as is C.S. Marks' 'Elfhunter' books.
Thoroughly enjoyed Naomi Kramer's Maisy May and Ricky Sides' 'Peacekeeper' books.
Two shorts I read recently that I highly recommend are 'Vengar the Barbarian' by Chris Randolph and 'The First Dragoneer' by M.R. Mathias
My husband has been reading, and loving, David McAfee's books - he's just finishing Grubs at the moment.
One series I definitely want to start reading, after Mathias' 'The Sword and the Dragon' is Brendan Carroll's 'Red Cross of Gold' series.

Truth to tell I've been really surprised, pleasantly, at how much great Indie work is out there and my TBR list is growing exponentially. I haven't, yet, been disappointed with the Indie work I've found here at KB so far.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

uh.. ryan? those 5 books in your sig line? are they all by you? it looks like all the authors are different names.

Oh, and 11/20 this month so far have been KB Authors. There were some last month too.. and the month before.. But I have to go back and look at my lists in the Book Count threads to figure it all out still.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I read a judicious mix of Indie and conventional - and if the Indie books are ofter better, what can I say. I just gave up on a version of Mansfield Park because it was so badly formatted (I don't blame Jane Austen) - and it wasn't even a free version. Instead I am just starting D.A Boulter's "Courtesan" - the second of his books I have read.


----------



## RyanMWilliams (May 28, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> uh.. ryan? those 5 books in your sig line? are they all by you? it looks like all the authors are different names.


Yep.  They're all open pen names, for different genre branding. Science fiction comes out under Ryan M. Williams, fantasy under Michael Burges, Horror under R.M. Haag and dark/urban fantasy under Tennessee Hicks. The same with my short fiction (btw, each week there's a free via Smashwords coupon story at my website). I'm going to be releasing a new science fiction novel soon, a follow-up to Dark Matters. I want to do a new cover for Dark Matters that has more of a science fiction look to it.

I certainly could have just released all the books under my name and I'm sure some folks are like me and read across all of those genres. But I know some folks might like goblins and hate vampires, so hopefully the pen name 'brands' will help readers figure out which of my books they might like. And since the names are open it's still pretty easy for anyone who wants to read them all if they like. The downside, of course, is it's like trying to build four different names at the same time.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, some I forgot to mention. I've read David Dalglish's _The Weight of Blood_, David H. Burton's _The Second Coming_, Several books by Konrath, and just about everything ever written by Jon F. Merz.

On my list of soon-to-be-read KB author books: Daniel Arenson's _Firefly Island_, Victorine Lieske's _Not What She Seems_ (started that one the night before last), David Dalglish's _The Cost of Betrayal_, and Ed Patterson's _Surviving an American Gulag_.

I don't usually read memoirs, but I'm making an exception for _Gulag_ because I've heard so many good things about it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> On my list of soon-to-be-read KB author books: Daniel Arenson's _Firefly Island_, Victorine Lieske's _Not What She Seems_ (started that one the night before last), David Dalglish's _The Cost of Betrayal_, and Ed Patterson's _Surviving an American Gulag_.


Thanks David! I hope you enjoy my book.

So far I've read only two KB books ("33 AD" and "Life... With No Breaks"), but I intend to read more. Currently I'm reading "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" (yeah yeah call it peer pressure), and will read another KB indie book after that.


----------



## Robert Tell Author (Aug 17, 2010)

Personally, I love to read and write sci-fi and speculative fiction. I intend to read as many Kindle authors in this genre as I can.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, I'd hate to try and start listing them all for fear of leaving someone out.  For the most part since acquiring my Kindle a year and a half ago and stumbling onto KB shortly thereafter the vast majority of what I've read has come either from KB authors or via recommendations on KB.  
My private library (I refuse to call it a TBR list -- too much stress there   ) now holds a great many samples of KB authors and is growing by leaps and bounds now that BT has enticed some of you to come out and play  As I get exposed to more of you I get more and more choices.   Alas, as the saying goes SO MANY BOOKS SO LITTLE TIME!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Honesty has always been one of my worst virtues, and I'm admitting on line right now that I have not yet read any of our authors.  Shame on me.  Basically I haven't read a book in 6 months, so it didn't have anything to do with indie or otherwise.  However, I am getting ready to buy several that I've been lurking around and reading the samples.  So once I've finished I will do one of two things--post a review or email the author if I see problems I think would help them make it better.  The great thing about kindle publishing is you can alter your book and republish if someone tells you of a typo or format problem.  

I started to start a thread called -- sell me on your book, but wasn't sure where to do it.  If you want to ship me an email here with a one line blurb that tells me what I should read your book, please feel free to do so.  I'm buying my first one tomorrow.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Been sampling a lot and bought several. My customary TBR stack is a small bookcase at home, roughly 75 ongoing, and there are more than that on the Kindle now. Sigh. Simon Wood's Rift story was the most recent, good fun.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read several KB authors.  There are a few from whom I am definitely looking forward to more -- 5 star all the way.

There are a couple I sampled and were so atrocious I didn't even finish the sample.  -1 star. 

Mostly, I've found the writing to be generally decent and the stories to be inventive and original.  Usually 4 star-worthy, or nearly so.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

RonnellDPorter said:


> What was the last indie kindle you've read and what did you think about it? Strengths, and weaknesses, favorite characters, and why, etc.
> 
> Right now I'm reading REINING IN by Dawn Judd.


I try to buy one or two indie ebooks a month either from Amazon or small online pubs. There are some really great stories out there for less than $1. Hmmm - now that I think of it, I don't think I've bought any big pub house ebooks.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been on an exclusive diet of KB authors in the last year, and I've been reading on my iPod touch since I had to sell my Kindle. I have read:

Elfhunter Trilogy: Archer knows from my obsessive emails that I am fascinated by Gorgon.

Jade Owl I: Great characters, unexpected funny moments, insight into China, and a drag queen. What more could you want?

Endurance by Jack Kilborn and Joe Konrath. A book co-written by two versions of the same author. Both with very bloody imaginations.

Red Cross of Gold I: For an immortal knight, the guy just can't catch a break in this first book. I hope he is in better shape in the second one.

Half-Orc Omnibus: I read two of the books and took a break. They're kind of intense. Fantasy that is not for the castles-and-dragons crowd.

Now I'm on 33 A.D. It's different than I expected, and I don't mind that the main character tears peoples' heads off with his bare hands. He's just doing his job.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just posted this to my FB Page:


> I am a reader... Here's what I have been reading lately... Indie Authors
> 1. By Any Other Name - Mary Janice Davidson
> 2. Not What She Seems - Victorine E. Lieske
> 3. On Falcon's Wings - Lisa J. Yarde
> ...


Although this really only covers the last 2 months.. mostly.. I think I missed a couple.


----------



## Jim Bernheimer (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm about to read quite a few.  I had a gift card to use up and I bought - 

The Girl Born of Smoke
Not What She Seems
33 AD
The Weight of Blood
Fobidden the Stars
White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke
Portal

First, I'll probably read Half-Orc's new novel that he offered on Smashwords and then move into the rest as my limited free time allows.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I just posted this to my FB Page:
> Although this really only covers the last 2 months.. mostly.. I think I missed a couple.


1. By Any Other Name - Mary Janice Davidson

Wow - she started out at Mundania Press? Learning things like this make my day. There is hope for wide distribution! I love her Queen Betsy series.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Not many of late, but am about to start reading quite a few.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2010)

I forgot to mention Rob Duperre's The Fall. Also a good one!


----------



## Dawn Judd (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm reading two right now.  Imogen Rose's Equilibrium and R.J. Keller's Waiting for Spring.  Both are really great so far.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

These are some great indie books I've read in the past month or so:

I just finished *Hit List * by Darcia Helle - very suspenseful, with a few twists I didn't see coming.

*Gone* by Karen Fenech - good suspense, kept me guessing

*Victory Cove* and also *Rogue Wave * by Maureen Miller - Awesome Romantic Suspense! Great characterization, creative plot and suspense build up.

*Executive Lunch* and *Executive Retention * by Maria Schneider - great cozy mysteries, laugh out loud funny; Sedona is a Great character who is always getting herself into predicaments!

*Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble* by HP Mallory - Awesome urban fantasy! Great characters, funny dialogue - can't wait for the sequel!

*October Breezes* by Maria Rachel Hooley - very powerful, Maria's writing style keeps me turning the pages no matter the genre and her characters are so real.

*Born to Blood* by Melanie Nowak - this is book 1 of the second trilogy (Almost Human is the first) - Melanie knows how to set up a story with an intriguing plot and her characters are great; eagerly awaiting the next book!

*Heart of Fire* by Kristen Painter - awesome fantasy romance!

*Good Morning, Darkness* by Ruth Francisco - good suspense with a great ending

*My Love Lies Bleeding* by Alyxandra Harvey - book 1 of the Drake Chronicles; great young adult vampire romance, a little confusing with the different "groups" of vamps but will definitely be getting book 2.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Jim Bernheimer said:


> I'm about to read quite a few. I had a gift card to use up and I bought -
> 
> The Girl Born of Smoke
> Not What She Seems
> ...


Ooh, I'm in _very_ good company!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Just want you all to know how I smile and get all fuzzy-happy feeling each time I see someone has read or is reading my book.

You all rock.










Vicki


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Just want you all to know how I smile and get all fuzzy-happy feeling each time I see someone has read or is reading my book.
> 
> You all rock.
> 
> ...


Yes! What she said!!


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Big thanks to you guys that listed Heart Of Fire!


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Special thanks to BTackitt, (who will tell you if you botched a word in somewhere in your book)! That's something I'd suggest to anyone reading Indie books, if you find a missing word or something, PM us. It will improve the reading experience for all future readers. 

Thanks again to all who have read my books!
-BVL


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I actually just finished reading _Powerless_ and left a review for it. I really liked it.

I have quite a few Indie authors that I really enjoy have have purchased at least one or more books from, Margaret Lake, Amanda Hocking, Kathy Bell, Meanie Nowak, Victorine E. Lieske, Jenna Anderson, B.V. Larson, C.S. Marks, Vicki Tyley, Imogen Rose, Heather Killough-Walden, April Henry, Shelley Stout, Karen McQuestion, Jason Letts, Linda Welch....ummm yeah, you get the idea.

Dang! I didn't realize I had purchased so many books from authors here, lol.

Needless to say I haven't started them all yet but I have read quite a few already and really enjoyed them. 

I think I read at least one Indie author every month so far since having my Kindle, more than that most likely since some of the authors have quite a few books and I have only had my Kindle for around 8 months.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I just started the Half whacked Orcs...

Tried 3-4 others (purchased) but they failed.

Got 3 more in the queu for this weekends trip up north..


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

I've read Peace Warrior by Steven Hawk and gave it a 4 star review.

I'm currently reading Dance of Cloaks by David Dalglish.

I have more Indie authors in my TBR pile, but haven't gotten to them yet.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

See ... seeing comments like this,


Groggy1 said:


> Tried 3-4 others (purchased) but they failed.


 makes me EXTREMELY nervous! I feel the same as BVL


bvlarson said:


> Special thanks to BTackitt, (who will tell you if you botched a word in somewhere in your book)! That's something I'd suggest to anyone reading Indie books, if you find a missing word or something, PM us. It will improve the reading experience for all future readers.


If anyone has read my book and didn't like it (or I failed miserably), please let me know! That'll be the only way I can fix it and become a better writer , something I'd really like to be!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> See ... seeing comments like this, makes me EXTREMELY nervous! I feel the same as BVL If anyone has read my book and didn't like it (or I failed miserably), please let me know! That'll be the only way I can fix it and become a better writer , something I'd really like to be!


Heh, make _you_ nervous? Try being the one specified as next in line .


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll probably get crucified for saying this, but...

I have not read any K-B authors, or anything else indie published on the Kindle.

I downloaded one free indie book, but haven't touched it.  My FIL sells more copies of his book on the Kindle than not, but I guess it was a small, niche publisher that released it, so not really an indie effort.  Anyway, I haven't read it on Kindle.  I didn't see the need since I read the copy hand-dedicated to my wife sitting on a shelf in our apt.  

Not that there aren't good books being produced independently, I just don't have time to read all that much, let alone sift through what exists to find something that might be good.  Shoot, I don't even have time to sift through the reviews, blogs, and posts that would help me narrow down what might be good.  

With a very limited book budget, I would rather spend the money on something that has passed through some professional filtering.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Martel47 said:


> I'll probably get crucified for saying this, but...
> 
> I have not read any K-B authors, or anything else indie published on the Kindle.
> 
> ...


Some indie books have been professionally edited. Editors can be hired...

Just sayin...



Vicki


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> Once I finish 'One Second After' by William R. Forstchen, I'll be reading 'DATING MY VIBRATOR (and other true fiction)' by Suzanne Tyrpak (just saying the title makes me giggle  ).


Thanks, Julieann! Please let me know how you like it. Currently, I'm reading a new book by Blake Crouch. He's my friend and neighbor. It's not up on Kindle yet, but it will be. I've read everything he's written and they are all wonderfully sick. So scary, I have to be careful where I leave off at night--or I'll be dreaming his nightmare. If you like to be frightened, I recommend everything he writes. And Blake is a gigantic fan of Kindle!

Meanwhile, I've been downloading samples onto to my pc. Hope to get a Kindle soon, but I'm a broke writer who works for an airline!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Deb Martin said:


> I've read Peace Warrior by Steven Hawk and gave it a 4 star review.


Thanks again, Deb, for the read and for the review!

I am reading _Pale Boundaries_ by Scott Cleveland now. Very good so far at 20% in!

In addition to the ones I previously mentioned by Ed and Joe M., I've also read the following indie authors in the past few months (not all are KB authors):

_The Walk_ by Lee Goldberg
_The Dempsey Gambit_ by Ben Lacy
_Turning Back the Clock_ by John Fitch V
_2184_ by Martin Parish
_Supervirus _by Andrew W. Mitchell
_Faces in Time_ by Lewis E. Aleman

In my TBR list:

_The Invasion_ by William Meikle
_Failing Test_ by J.M. Pierce
_Forbidden the Stars _by Valmore Daniels
_Dimensions of Genesis _by Danielle Q. Lee
_After the End_ by Bonnie Dee

Plus I've got a long list of samples for KB and other indie author books. So many books, so little time!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Martel47 said:


> I'll probably get crucified for saying this, but...
> 
> I have not read any K-B authors, or anything else indie published on the Kindle.
> 
> ...


Well, I certainly do see your point, but some books have been professionally edited. Professional editors are somewhat hard to find but not terribly expensive once you've found one. It sounds like you're guessing at what indie writing looks like?

Dawn


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm an indie author and was a professional editor for more than 15 years. Not to start a fight or anything, but I just want you to know several of us are professional communicators. 

Karen


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> I'll probably get crucified for saying this, but...
> 
> I have not read any K-B authors, or anything else indie published on the Kindle.
> 
> ...


Well, I think you're missing some good opportunities for great books. And sampling is a good way to look at things.

Also, please do not confuse "indie" with "not professional". Many indie books are more professionally edited and formatted than big name company books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Martel47 said:


> I'll probably get crucified for saying this, but...
> 
> I have not read any K-B authors, or anything else indie published on the Kindle.
> 
> ...


Many authors have been mentioned by name in this thread; of those that I've read, I've found their work every bit as professional as books I've read that are not "indie". I can only assume that those I haven't read, purely because they've been recommended, are also professionally presented.

So, feel free to use the collective wisdom of KindleBoards as your "professional filter". 

Did I always like all the stories? No. But that's true with non-indie books too.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Martel47 said:


> I'll probably get crucified for saying this, but...
> 
> I have not read any K-B authors, or anything else indie published on the Kindle.
> 
> ...


My novel, _Firefly Island_, was originally published by Five Star, a small but well respected publisher. Two professional editors at Five Star thoroughly edited it. Many beta readers also reviewed it. Now it's an indie ebook; I think it's still of professional quality.

Many other indie titles are also very well written and thoroughly edited. You're missing out on some great reads!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> I'll probably get crucified for saying this, but...
> 
> I have not read any K-B authors, or anything else indie published on the Kindle.
> 
> ...


Why in the world would anyone get mad at you over that? You're certainly entitled to read whatever you choose. I don't like to read horror. I avoid it. I don't like lots of other categories either. One of the great thing about reading is: Choices!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Wish I had a Kindle. Is it here yet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Poor Jeff.   I hope your grandson appreciates the sacrifice you've made!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Poor Jeff.  I hope your grandson appreciates the sacrifice you've made!


My daughter says he hasn't taken his nose out of it since I gave it to him. Now she's worried about his grades.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

147


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My daughter is already bugging me for one, going to have to pop for it soon she's hogging mine.

I've sampled a number of original books, and purchased a few now, but mostly by authors I was already at least vaguely familiar with before from other forums. Need to get my feet wet more often. Personally, I won't trash anyone's work, it's too danged difficult to write a novel and I really respect that. If I rave it's because I enjoyed the book immensely.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm pretty new to the boards so I haven't finished any KB author books yet. But, I have downloaded several samples, purchased a few and have a TBR list that would break my back if were made up of real books!

Love. This. Place.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

One of the best things about the Kindle is the sample feature. If I'm interested in a book (whether an Indie or not), I'll download a sample first. If the writing isn't to my standards or the story doesn't captivate me, I won't buy it. I sample pretty much everything before I buy.


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

I have not yet read any.  But now that I have read through this string and seen so many talented and witty comments I think I might try one. I had another thought inspired by this string.  Maybe we can make a pyramid scam out of this.  I will convince two authors to tell two of their author friends to read my books.  They will do so with the promise that those they convince will read their books as well as mine, and so on.  Anyone want to join?  We'll all be millionaires.  I promise.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

jackwestjr_author said:


> Maybe we can make a pyramid scam out of this. I will convince two authors to tell two of their author friends to read my books. They will do so with the promise that those they convince will read their books as well as mine, and so on. Anyone want to join? We'll all be millionaires. I promise.


Ooh! To paraphrase Homer Simpson, I've tried many get-rich-quick schemes. But THIS scheme is GUARANTEED to get us rich... and QUICK!


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Heh, make _you_ nervous? Try being the one specified as next in line .


Don't worry Dave, I don't often crucify publicly...But I do use the same name on Amazon as I do here. I won't hide.    

Added some tone...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Groggy1 said:


> Don't worry Dave, I don't often crucify publicly...But I do use the same name on Amazon as I do here. I won't hide.
> 
> Added some tone...


*Prepares for his _private_ crucifixion.*

Something tells me I'll be hanging there and chatting with the guards:

"Well, he really was quite nice and polite about the whole thing."



David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Could be worse.  You could be STABBED.


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> *Prepares for his _private_ crucifixion.*
> 
> Something tells me I'll be hanging there and chatting with the guards:
> 
> ...


ROFL!!! Laughing so hard my Husky looked at me with that "What - you stupid?" look dogs have!!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Groggy1 said:


> ROFL!!! Laughing so hard my Husky looked at me with that "What - you stupid?" look dogs have!!!


Yeah. People give me those looks all the time.

To try and bring the thread back on track, I've read or sampled indie books by C. S. Marks, Dave Conifer, David McAfee, Derek Prior, Robert Duperre, David Derrico, Scott Nicholson...pretty sure there's at least one or two more, but my brain isn't cooperating...

That's it! Luthiel's song. Crap. Whoever wrote that.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

K.C. May *The Kinshield Legacy* is on my to read list because I loved the chapter I read for free but,

I forgot to give props to _*B.V. Larson*_ earlier.

His _*Haven*_ series is great. _*Amber Magic*_ and _*Sky Magic*_ were fantastic. Im getting the next one when I get paid!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Glad I was mentioned by Mr. Hawk. Most appreciated.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

For me: 

Firefly Island by Daniel Arenson
33 A.D. by David McAfee
The Weight Of Blood by David Dalglish
33 Summers by Darren Pare

I don't know how much reading I'll get done in the next few months -- one book to prepare for publication, two to write, plus a short story or two, then edits on the early 2011 release -- but I'm hoping to squeeze in some time here or there. I was supposed to use the past two weeks to read. What happened? Oh yeah, I came up with an idea for a new novel.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> K.C. May *The Kinshield Legacy* is on my to read list because I loved the chapter I read for free but,


:cheer


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I think there's more, this is just off the top of my head and because I'm too lazy to get up and walk to another room to pick up my Kindle t check

*Read*:
Powerless - Jason Letts
Firefly Island - Daniel Arenson

*Reading*:
Luthiel's Song: Dreams of the Ringed Vale - Robert Marston Fannéy

*TBR*
The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic - Carolyn Kephart
Thin Blood - Vicki Tyley


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Groggy1 said:


> I just started the Half whacked Orcs...
> 
> Tried 3-4 others (purchased) but they failed.
> 
> Got 3 more in the queu for this weekends trip up north..


Don't tell me you forgot me already?? You gave me a 4-star review just a few days ago!

Thanks a bunch for the read and for the review! 

Steve


----------



## MoriahJovan (Jul 9, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Here's my Listmania list. Most of these authors are on Kindle Boards.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Favorite-books-I-ve-read-on-my-Kindle/lm/R28P9G0HSPJUAE/ref=cm_lm_byauthor_title_full
> 
> JimC


Thank you! Because of your list, I found a book I really really really need to write the book I'm researching now. (American Revolution.) I wouldn't have found it without your list.

Unfortunately, I haven't been around much (I'm trying to rectify that) so the only Kindleboard members' books I've read is RJ Keller's _Waiting for Spring_. And mine.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Funny you should say yours MoriahJovan. Judging by this thread, I AM the only one here who has read my book!  

Karen


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Firefly Island by Daniel Arenson





Lyndl said:


> Firefly Island - Daniel Arenson


Thanks for reading, guys.


----------



## MoriahJovan (Jul 9, 2009)

KarenW.B. said:


> Funny you should say yours MoriahJovan. Judging by this thread, I AM the only one here who has read my book!
> 
> Karen


LOL

Quite frankly, I haven't had time to do much of any fiction reading because I've been formatting ebooks for a lot of other indies! Most of my reading right now is American history for my WIP (book 4). My book 3 is in beta reads, a short I wrote for an antho has been turned in, and another short I wrote for another antho is also in beta reads.

FWIW, I read Kel's book 1-1/2 years ago. :/


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

These are the indie books I've bought lately.

Not What She Seems
No Good Deed
Portal
Regression
33 A.D.
No Heart

Sandy


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Okay, checked and to name a few, have downloaded and/or read William Ollie, Scott Nicholson, Joel Arnold, Bill Gagliani, Daniel Arenson (I had three books out by Five Star), got 33 AD by Dave McAffee and Simon Wood's "The Scrubs" (fun read) also Willie Meikle's Island Life downloaded.
Oh, and Jeff's "Lonely Is the Soldier." On top of my existing TBR, writing my new novel and reading a bunch of Amazon thrillers and Roma, I'm going to be busy. There are a lot of good, experienced authors here. Just take advantage of that wonderful sample button to eliminate the stuff that doesn't feel right, pick some that do & get er done.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Harry Shannon said:


> Daniel Arenson (I had three books out by Five Star)


Thanks, Harry. There are a couple other Five Star authors who occasionally drop by KindleBoards; Lee Goldberg is especially good at getting us riled up.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Somebody needs to teach ol' Lee to go on ahead and speak his mind


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I just posted this to my FB Page:
> 
> I am a reader... Here's what I have been reading lately... Indie Authors
> 1. By Any Other Name - Mary Janice Davidson
> ...


Wow, I feel honored to be mentioned among such great company. Thanks also for the nice review, B. Take care.

J.M.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I have recently read: Thin Blood and Sleight Malice by Vicki Tyley,
                             Not what she seems by Victorine Lieske
                             No Good Deed by D.B. Henson
                             Strange New Feet by Shannon Esposito
Ann


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

MoriahJovan said:


> Thank you! Because of your list, I found a book I really really really need to write the book I'm researching now. (American Revolution.) I wouldn't have found it without your list.
> 
> Unfortunately, I haven't been around much (I'm trying to rectify that) so the only Kindleboard members' books I've read is RJ Keller's _Waiting for Spring_. And mine.


Hey MoJo! Good to see you here.

I know this is going to sound like a "she said something nice about my book, so now I have to say something nice about hers" thing, but I heartily recommend Moriah Jovan's Tales of Dunham series (The Proviso  and Stay also linked in her signature). The truth is that I read _The Proviso_ before I met her and absolutely loved it. Then I tracked her down via Twitter and made her be my friend. (I'm very persistent.) So even though she _is _ my friend, it's still an unbiased recommendation.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Lately I've read Excuse Me Miss by Phillip Thomas Duck and NoHeart and The Pocket Watch by Ronnell Porter. I've also read Horror, Humor, and Heroes as well as Pennies for the Ferryman by Jim Bernheimer in the past. I quite enjoyed all 5 books!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I took that list I posted on my FB, and added Dalglish's works to it, then popped them all into a word document, and while on the plane today, I plan to write reviews, and then continue reading. With almost 4 hours in the air, I will have plenty of time. And a few of them I have alreaqdy done reviews for, so it's not quite as long of a list.


----------

